# Food you can't Stand!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Michelle420

for the most part with a few exceptions I can't stand sushi


----------



## JOSweetHeart

The first thing that comes to my mind are Slim Jims. I hate them.

God bless you always!!!   

Holly


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Menudo...

Can not stand the smell of that stuff!


----------



## Gracie

Okra, spinach, asparagus, oysters, fat of any kind on any meat.


----------



## norwegen

Food for thought.


----------



## Gracie

JOSweetHeart said:


> The first thing that comes to my mind are Slim Jims. I hate them.
> 
> God bless you always!!!
> 
> Holly


I can eat the hell out of Slim Jims...but no can do now.


----------



## Tuatara

Shellfish, Green Peppers, Sardines


----------



## Michelle420

Chorizo I try to like it and have had it a lot because my partner loves it, but I don't like it.


----------



## Alex.

This will never pass my lips.


----------



## Michelle420

Alex. said:


> This will never pass my lips.



Never heard of it.


----------



## Tuatara

Alex. said:


> This will never pass my lips.


Don't like your faggots smothered in gravy.


----------



## Michelle420

Fruitcake


----------



## Alex.

drifter said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> This will never pass my lips.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never heard of it.
Click to expand...

I lived near Greenwich Village for a time it is quite common.


----------



## Michelle420

Alex. said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> This will never pass my lips.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never heard of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I lived near Greenwich Village for a time it is quite common.
Click to expand...


What is it just meatballs?


----------



## Alex.

Tuatara said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> This will never pass my lips.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't like your faggots smothered in gravy.
Click to expand...

No more than I like this:


----------



## Michelle420

Marshmallows


----------



## Alex.

drifter said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> This will never pass my lips.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never heard of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I lived near Greenwich Village for a time it is quite common.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is it just meatballs?
Click to expand...

Still I am not eating a faggot's balls, meat or not!


----------



## Michelle420

Alex. said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> This will never pass my lips.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never heard of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I lived near Greenwich Village for a time it is quite common.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is it just meatballs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still I am not eating a faggot's balls, meat or not!
Click to expand...

mmk


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

I'll try anything once and while it may not be a favorite I cant say I hate anything.


----------



## strollingbones

damn drift ....i had high hopes for us.....literally and figuratively  but i will try most foods....(including long pig) but hating on fruitcake...i can no longer eat fruitcake....have you ever looked at the sugar per serving....i can eat that in week much less one serving....i miss fruitcake..


----------



## strollingbones

i dont care for foods all mixed together...i dont like soups for the most part and casseroles just show lack of cooking skills....i never decline to eat anything being served....that is rude...o i hate that irish oatmeal that you cook forever....they put me on that shit ....and i tried hard to eat it....hard....finally i just put in my food log "i would rather die than eat one more bite of this shit"  that stopped that lol....i have no clue why they keep saying i am 'angry'


----------



## strollingbones

well i take that back...now i have to decline stuff...sweet sauces will do me in...gravy...biscuits....o great now i am really looking forward to oatmeal and one slice of low glycemic bread ...yea i want to have that instead of bacon, biscuits and gravy....


----------



## Gracie

Chorizo is really good cooked up with ground beef, then poured over tortilla chips and nacho cheese drizzled on top.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

strollingbones said:


> damn drift ....i had high hopes for us.....literally and figuratively  but i will try most foods....(including long pig) but hating on fruitcake...i can no longer eat fruitcake....have you ever looked at the sugar per serving....i can eat that in week much less one serving....i miss fruitcake..



    I think I'd have to draw the line at cannibalism unless it was a life threatening situation.


----------



## Alex.

strollingbones said:


> i dont care for foods all mixed together...i dont like soups for the most part and casseroles just show lack of cooking skills....i never decline to eat anything being served....that is rude...o i hate that irish oatmeal that you cook forever....they put me on that shit ....and i tried hard to eat it....hard....finally i just put in my food log "i would rather die than eat one more bite of this shit"  that stopped that lol....i have no clue why they keep saying i am 'angry'


Love oatmeal....


----------



## strollingbones

HereWeGoAgain said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> damn drift ....i had high hopes for us.....literally and figuratively  but i will try most foods....(including long pig) but hating on fruitcake...i can no longer eat fruitcake....have you ever looked at the sugar per serving....i can eat that in week much less one serving....i miss fruitcake..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'd have to draw the line at cannibalism unless it was a life threatening situation.
Click to expand...


lol we had a thread on that....i was pretty open about between starvation and long pig.....hand me the bbq sauce....now kg gets all upset by this...just the mere thought of either of us starving and being with a pile of dead bodies...was too much for her to wrap her head on....me, not so much...

hey kg...you still a little on the plump side?  i hope so...


----------



## Disir

I hate peas, Lima beans, black eyed peas, liver, kidneys, gizzards, chitlins,  and I am not real fond of candy.


----------



## strollingbones

now chitlins.....i wont try....


----------



## Disir

I would strongly advise against it.


----------



## ChrisL

Aren't chitlins intestines or something?    It's like eating a poop shoot!  I've never had it and never will.  Someone told me it was the worst smell they ever smelled.


----------



## Kat

Chitlins just sound bad. I have never tried, nor would I. (yes they are intestines)
Like gracie I can't stand fat on meats....well on anything.


----------



## ChrisL

Kat said:


> Chitlins just sound bad. I have never tried, nor would I. (yes they are intestines)
> Like gracie I can't stand fat on meats....well on anything.



I don't mind some fat on meat, but I will pass on the chitlins.


----------



## Muhammed

All cruciferous vegetables (broccoli, kale, cabbage etc.).

Tuna

Anything made from soy protein (soy is not food)

Shellfish


----------



## Bonzi

Gracie said:


> Okra, oysters


 
These 2 plus mushrooms


----------



## rightwinger

drifter said:


> for the most part with a few exceptions I can't stand sushi


First thing that came to my mind


----------



## rightwinger

Bonzi said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okra, oysters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These 2 plus mushrooms
Click to expand...


I love oysters.....they taste like big boogers


----------



## Bonzi

rightwinger said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okra, oysters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These 2 plus mushrooms
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love oysters.....they taste like big boogers
Click to expand...

 
yes, exactly!  so disgusting!

I mean who ever say, ooh this looks delicious... so gross...


----------



## rightwinger

Bonzi said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okra, oysters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These 2 plus mushrooms
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love oysters.....they taste like big boogers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes, exactly!  so disgusting!
> 
> I mean who ever say, ooh this looks delicious... so gross...
> 
> View attachment 61187
Click to expand...


Sweet and juicy as it slides down your throat


----------



## Bonzi

rightwinger said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okra, oysters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These 2 plus mushrooms
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love oysters.....they taste like big boogers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes, exactly!  so disgusting!
> 
> I mean who ever say, ooh this looks delicious... so gross...
> 
> View attachment 61187
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sweet and juicy as it slides down your throat
Click to expand...


----------



## TNHarley

onions, fungus(mushrooms), peppers, radishes, fried fish, well-done steaks and beef ribs.
I don't like onions and peppers because of the texture; cooked or raw. I do love to cook with them though.


----------



## Bonzi

TNHarley said:


> well-done steaks


 
agree.  what a waste.  may as well eat raw hide


----------



## TNHarley

Bonzi said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> well-done steaks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> agree.  what a waste.  may as well eat raw hide
Click to expand...

 dried up bullshit is what it is.
When I order/cook a steak, it is medium. And I better not need any damn steak sauce, either!


----------



## Muhammed

rightwinger said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> for the most part with a few exceptions I can't stand sushi
> 
> 
> 
> First thing that came to my mind
Click to expand...

I've never tried sushi, but I do know that it's a very generic term.


----------



## rightwinger

French Fries

OK I said it. I used to enjoy those fresh cut fries deep fried in fat and salted. They exploded with flavor when you bit into them

What passes for fries today are frozen and fried in some healthy alternative. They are bland and tasteless....basically a vehicle to eat ketchup with


----------



## ChrisL

Muhammed said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> for the most part with a few exceptions I can't stand sushi
> 
> 
> 
> First thing that came to my mind
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've never tried sushi, but I do know that it's a very generic term.
Click to expand...


I've never tried it either, but I just don't think it looks or sounds very appetizing.  Raw fish rolled in rice??  Yuck!  People are always drowning sushi in hot sauces too, which tells me it may not taste as good as some people say.  Lol.


----------



## Disir




----------



## ChrisL

rightwinger said:


> French Fries
> 
> OK I said it. I used to enjoy those fresh cut fries deep fried in fat and salted. They exploded with flavor when you bit into them
> 
> What passes for fries today are frozen and fried in some healthy alternative. They are bland and tasteless....basically a vehicle to eat ketchup with



What????  You should make homemade ones.  Sweet potato fries?  Yum!


----------



## Muhammed

ChrisL said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> for the most part with a few exceptions I can't stand sushi
> 
> 
> 
> First thing that came to my mind
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've never tried sushi, but I do know that it's a very generic term.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've never tried it either, but I just don't think it looks or sounds very appetizing.  Raw fish rolled in rice??  Yuck!  People are always drowning sushi in hot sauces too, which tells me it may not taste as good as some people say.  Lol.
Click to expand...

AFAIK, most of the time sushi isn't served like that.


rightwinger said:


> French Fries
> 
> OK I said it. I used to enjoy those fresh cut fries deep fried in fat and salted. They exploded with flavor when you bit into them
> 
> What passes for fries today are frozen and fried in some healthy alternative. They are bland and tasteless....basically a vehicle to eat ketchup with


You do have the option of cooking them yourself.


----------



## Care4all

yellow squash, and okra, gag me with a spoon....  yuk!


----------



## Care4all

rightwinger said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okra, oysters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These 2 plus mushrooms
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love oysters.....they taste like big boogers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes, exactly!  so disgusting!
> 
> I mean who ever say, ooh this looks delicious... so gross...
> 
> View attachment 61187
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sweet and juicy as it slides down your throat
Click to expand...

with a squeeze of lemon and just a dash of hot sauce, yummy!


----------



## petro

Beets and anything with olives in it, green or black. Yuck.


----------



## Muhammed

petro said:


> Beets and anything with olives in it, green or black. Yuck.


I can't stand beets but I love olives. I eat them almost every day. Anytime I make myself a garden salad (which is basically every day) I use both green and black olives.


----------



## TNHarley

Care4all said:


> yellow squash, and okra, gag me with a spoon....  yuk!


 If my okra is boiled, it better be slimy!


----------



## strollingbones

there is no reason for okra to be slimy.....if cooked properly......boiled peanuts.....looks like peanuts in snot


----------



## rightwinger

Muhammed said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> for the most part with a few exceptions I can't stand sushi
> 
> 
> 
> First thing that came to my mind
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've never tried sushi, but I do know that it's a very generic term.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've never tried it either, but I just don't think it looks or sounds very appetizing.  Raw fish rolled in rice??  Yuck!  People are always drowning sushi in hot sauces too, which tells me it may not taste as good as some people say.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AFAIK, most of the time sushi isn't served like that.
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> French Fries
> 
> OK I said it. I used to enjoy those fresh cut fries deep fried in fat and salted. They exploded with flavor when you bit into them
> 
> What passes for fries today are frozen and fried in some healthy alternative. They are bland and tasteless....basically a vehicle to eat ketchup with
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do have the option of cooking them yourself.
Click to expand...


Which restaurant allow you to cook fries yourself?


----------



## TNHarley

strollingbones said:


> there is no reason for okra to be slimy.....if cooked properly......boiled peanuts.....looks like peanuts in snot


"cooked properly" is completely subjective with okra


----------



## strollingbones

i dont like slimy.....even in gumbo


----------



## defcon4

drifter said:


> Chorizo I try to like it and have had it a lot because my partner loves it, but I don't like it.


Maybe you had the shitty domestic ones. Try the Spanish import 




Palacios Chorizo imported to the USA from Spain


----------



## defcon4

HereWeGoAgain said:


> *I think I'd have to draw the line at cannibalism* unless it was a life threatening situation.


Hmm... you don't eat other people?


----------



## defcon4

Muhammed said:


> I've never tried sushi, but I do know that it's a very generic term.


 A lot of people are confused about sushi and sashimi...


----------



## Iceweasel

Olives, especially green ones
Squash
Brussel sprouts
Sushi tastes okay but I'm not eating raw fish

For those of you that shy away from fat on meat, what do you do for fat? Your body needs it.


----------



## Bonzi

Muhammed said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> for the most part with a few exceptions I can't stand sushi
> 
> 
> 
> First thing that came to my mind
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've never tried sushi, but I do know that it's a very generic term.
Click to expand...

 
it's awesome!


----------



## Bonzi

Iceweasel said:


> Olives, especially green ones
> Squash
> Brussel sprouts
> Sushi tastes okay but I'm not eating raw fish
> 
> For those of you that shy away from fat on meat, what do you do for fat? Your body needs it.


 
I don't mind fat on prime rib...


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## defcon4

Bonzi said:


>


YUMMY!!!!!!!


----------



## Bonzi

defcon4 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YUMMY!!!!!!!
Click to expand...

 


defcon4 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YUMMY!!!!!!!
Click to expand...

 
Let's feed each other Sushi on our first date


----------



## defcon4

Bonzi said:


> Let's feed each other Sushi on our first date


Sashimi!!!! Now you are fucking me up! Pavlov's dog is nothing compared to me right now!


----------



## Bonzi

defcon4 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's feed each other Sushi on our first date
> 
> 
> 
> Sashimi!!!! Now you are fucking me up! Pavlov's dog is nothing compared to me right now!
Click to expand...

 
I'll put it on my chair.... you can eat it from there...


----------



## defcon4

Bonzi said:


> I'll put it on my chair.... you can eat it from there...


Uh....that sounds tempting...very tempting... I will not elaborate further.... Yumm!!!!


----------



## Bonzi

defcon4 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll put it on my chair.... you can eat it from there...
> 
> 
> 
> Uh....that sounds tempting...very tempting... I will not elaborate further.... Yumm!!!!
Click to expand...

 
Depends on what I have on (or don't have on...)


----------



## gipper

Iceweasel said:


> Olives, especially green ones
> Squash
> Brussel sprouts
> Sushi tastes okay but I'm not eating raw fish
> 
> For those of you that shy away from fat on meat, what do you do for fat? Your body needs it.


Love olives, particularly kalamata olives.
Love squash too, but stopped eating it when I was informed it is nearly 100% GMO.
Love brussel sprouts and eat them regularly.  Roasted in oven with olive oil and sea salt is a winner.
Yeah sushi does taste good, but raw fish is a no-no...

Meat has lots of fat in it, even when you don't eat the clearly evident fat on meat.


----------



## defcon4

Bonzi said:


> Depends on what I have on (or don't have on...)


That shouldn't be a deterrent nor any trouble to deal with...


----------



## Bonzi

No one mentions any sweets or deserts they hate - or fruit.
It's always meat and veggies

Also, no one ever says: I hate pasta or I hate pizza or I hate potatoes


----------



## Wry Catcher

drifter said:


> for the most part with a few exceptions I can't stand sushi



Kidney.  It tastes like what someone might imagine how death might taste.  I had a London Broil on a cruise ship, It had four or five small samples including a kidney, most were forgettable - the kidney after one small bite was not.


----------



## defcon4

Bonzi, are you ready for this nigiri?


----------



## Bonzi

Wry Catcher said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> for the most part with a few exceptions I can't stand sushi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kidney.  It tastes like what someone might imagine how death might taste.  I had a London Broil on a cruise ship, It had four or five small samples including a kidney, most were forgettable - the kidney after one small bite was not.
Click to expand...

 
All I have ever had in that line is liver.
Calf liver - did not like....
Chicken liver, much better


----------



## Iceweasel

gipper said:


> Meat has lots of fat in it, even when you don't eat the clearly evident fat on meat.


Depends on the meat and how you define lots. The low fat high carb diet is bad news, fat got a bad rap from mother government.


----------



## Bonzi

defcon4 said:


> Bonzi, are you ready for this nigiri?


 
I'll try anything.. is this what you are talking about?


----------



## defcon4

Does anybody like pig brains with kidneys?


----------



## Bonzi

Iceweasel said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meat has lots of fat in it, even when you don't eat the clearly evident fat on meat.
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on the meat and how you define lots. The low fat high carb diet is bad news, fat got a bad rap from mother government.
Click to expand...

 
How old are you ice?  You are a totally health nut!  You work out too?


----------



## gipper

Iceweasel said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meat has lots of fat in it, even when you don't eat the clearly evident fat on meat.
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on the meat and how you define lots. The low fat high carb diet is bad news, fat got a bad rap from mother government.
Click to expand...

Agreed but anyone who eats meat is eating fats.


----------



## defcon4

Bonzi said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi, are you ready for this nigiri?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try anything.. is this what you are talking about?
> 
> View attachment 61286
Click to expand...

No the nigiri is the picture.... I posted


----------



## mudwhistle

Kimchi


----------



## rightwinger

Tofu

It is like make believe food


----------



## Bonzi

mudwhistle said:


> Kimchi


 



Never had this either.  I have a lot more foods to explore apparently.
Hubby is not the most "adventurous" when it comes to food.


----------



## mudwhistle

Bonzi said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kimchi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never had this either.  I have a lot more foods to explore apparently.
> Hubby is not the most "adventurous" when it comes to food.
Click to expand...

Imagine hot  spicy fish guts.

Yummy.


----------



## defcon4

Bonzi said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kimchi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never had this either.  I have a lot more foods to explore apparently.
> Hubby is not the most "adventurous" when it comes to food.
Click to expand...

There is the fast way to make kimchi w/vinegar what is not as good as the fermented one.


----------



## Iceweasel

Bonzi said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meat has lots of fat in it, even when you don't eat the clearly evident fat on meat.
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on the meat and how you define lots. The low fat high carb diet is bad news, fat got a bad rap from mother government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How old are you ice?  You are a totally health nut!  You work out too?
Click to expand...

61 but I'm immature for my age. Yes, been into the healthy stuff for a long while, ever since seeing the sick folks at the VA hospital I worked at in the late 70s. I stay in shape mostly through work right now but have equipment when needed. I've seen people my age and younger that can barely move.

I look at the body as a vehicle to get through life, you can treat it like shit or take care of it and get around for a long while.


----------



## Iceweasel

Bonzi said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kimchi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never had this either.  I have a lot more foods to explore apparently.
> Hubby is not the most "adventurous" when it comes to food.
Click to expand...

Kimchi tastes good but pickled foods are not good for ya. Just sayin.


----------



## mudwhistle

Iceweasel said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kimchi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never had this either.  I have a lot more foods to explore apparently.
> Hubby is not the most "adventurous" when it comes to food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kimchi tastes good but pickled foods are not good for ya. Just sayin.
Click to expand...

Because of the salt.....but that’s only if you have high blood pressure.


----------



## Bonzi

mudwhistle said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kimchi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never had this either.  I have a lot more foods to explore apparently.
> Hubby is not the most "adventurous" when it comes to food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imagine hot  spicy fish guts.
> 
> Yummy.
Click to expand...

 
I'd try it.  I'm afraid of some things, but food generally is not one.
I just don't think I would/could eat something if it were alive...


----------



## Bonzi

Iceweasel said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meat has lots of fat in it, even when you don't eat the clearly evident fat on meat.
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on the meat and how you define lots. The low fat high carb diet is bad news, fat got a bad rap from mother government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How old are you ice?  You are a totally health nut!  You work out too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 61 but I'm immature for my age. Yes, been into the healthy stuff for a long while, ever since seeing the sick folks at the VA hospital I worked at in the late 70s. I stay in shape mostly through work right now but have equipment when needed. I've seen people my age and younger that can barely move.
> 
> I look at the body as a vehicle to get through life, you can treat it like shit or take care of it and get around for a long while.
Click to expand...

 
True, quality of life is important.  I need to take better care of my body.  I have been lucky so far, but know my luck will run out eventually!


----------



## defcon4

Iceweasel said:


> Kimchi tastes good but pickled foods are not good for ya. Just sayin.


If you do your own pickling with vinegar and natural spices only I see nothing wrong with them. I mean no preservatives of any kind beside those. Fermented foods are not harmful either, at least I am not aware of any...


----------



## mudwhistle

Bonzi said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kimchi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never had this either.  I have a lot more foods to explore apparently.
> Hubby is not the most "adventurous" when it comes to food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imagine hot  spicy fish guts.
> 
> Yummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd try it.  I'm afraid of some things, but food generally is not one.
> I just don't think I would/could eat something if it were alive...
Click to expand...

I'd comment on that.....but it's too easy.


----------



## OldLady

No one in my neck of the woods has ever heard of Kimchi.  
One of my biggest hates is canned peas and frozen peas.  A lot of people take a perfectly good recipe and ruin it by throwing in peas.   They're not bad fresh from the garden coated in heavy cream and butter though.


----------



## Bonzi

I think I need to hire an in-house chef.
My mother was a terrible cook, now I have to pay the price! (along with my poor husband!)


----------



## mudwhistle

OldLady said:


> No one in my neck of the woods has ever heard of Kimchi.
> One of my biggest hates is canned peas and frozen peas.  A lot of people take a perfectly good recipe and ruin it by throwing in peas.   They're not bad fresh from the garden coated in heavy cream and butter though.


Fresh pees or frozen are good in a stew.

I hate split-pee soup tho.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

Actually pickled & fermented foods are good for you & helps the gut PH, similar to yogurts, keifer, etc

I've not actually tried Kimchi because I could never get past the smell. UGH! *cough, gag, shudder*


----------



## OldLady

Bonzi said:


> I think I need to hire an in-house chef.
> My mother was a terrible cook, now I have to pay the price! (along with my poor husband!)


Get an old copy of the Joy of Cooking, dear.  It explains everything so thoroughly anyone can do it that can read.


----------



## Muhammed

Bonzi said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Olives, especially green ones
> Squash
> Brussel sprouts
> Sushi tastes okay but I'm not eating raw fish
> 
> For those of you that shy away from fat on meat, what do you do for fat? Your body needs it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It don't mind fat on prime rib...
Click to expand...

I highly recommend this book...


The Great Meat Cookbook

It is several hundred pages in fine print.  A vast source of knowledge. It belongs in every kitchen.


----------



## Iceweasel

mudwhistle said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kimchi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never had this either.  I have a lot more foods to explore apparently.
> Hubby is not the most "adventurous" when it comes to food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kimchi tastes good but pickled foods are not good for ya. Just sayin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because of the salt.....but that’s only if you have high blood pressure.
Click to expand...

I saw something about the fermenting process not being good in the end. I like Kimchi but not enough to buy it. I go for raw veggies for the most part.


----------



## Iceweasel

gipper said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meat has lots of fat in it, even when you don't eat the clearly evident fat on meat.
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on the meat and how you define lots. The low fat high carb diet is bad news, fat got a bad rap from mother government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed but anyone who eats meat is eating fats.
Click to expand...

That's one of the reasons I eat it.


----------



## defcon4

OldLady said:


> Get an old copy of the Joy of Cooking, dear. It explains everything so thoroughly anyone can do it that can read.


Try to get the old copy. There is a revised edition available lately and one can tell the difference by looking up "turtle soup." In the later, revised editions that recipe is omitted for animal rights and wildlife preservation/endangered species reasons. Political correctness in cooking.


----------



## OldLady

defcon4 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get an old copy of the Joy of Cooking, dear. It explains everything so thoroughly anyone can do it that can read.
> 
> 
> 
> Try to get the old copy. There is a revised edition available lately and one can tell the difference by looking up "turtle soup." In the later, revised editions that recipe is omitted for animal rights and wildlife preservation/endangered species reasons. Political correctness in cooking.
Click to expand...

Yes, some of the newer versions omit the old, old recipes like Indian Pudding which is awesome made with suet, but it's not easy to find, even if you would be willing to eat it.


----------



## Muhammed

Bonzi said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> for the most part with a few exceptions I can't stand sushi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kidney.  It tastes like what someone might imagine how death might taste.  I had a London Broil on a cruise ship, It had four or five small samples including a kidney, most were forgettable - the kidney after one small bite was not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All I have ever had in that line is liver.
> Calf liver - did not like....
> Chicken liver, much better
Click to expand...

I love chicken livers.

I roll them around in flour and then saute them in butter with some sliced mushrooms and garlic until they are crispy on the outside and tender on the inside.

And a nice Cianti. Slurpsstststst.


----------



## rightwinger

Yellow Mustard






I have about ten types of mustard in my fridge...never yellow


----------



## rightwinger

Muhammed said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> for the most part with a few exceptions I can't stand sushi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kidney.  It tastes like what someone might imagine how death might taste.  I had a London Broil on a cruise ship, It had four or five small samples including a kidney, most were forgettable - the kidney after one small bite was not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All I have ever had in that line is liver.
> Calf liver - did not like....
> Chicken liver, much better
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love chicken livers.
> 
> I roll them around in flour and then saute them in butter with some sliced mushrooms and garlic until they are crispy on the outside and tender on the inside.
> 
> And a nice Cianti. Slurpsstststst.
Click to expand...


You forgot the fava beans......
_'I ate his liver with some *fava beans* and a nice chianti'_


----------



## Uncensored2008

drifter said:


> for the most part with a few exceptions I can't stand sushi



I never liked fish, until I learned to eat it raw.

Sushi is my favorite food.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Calves liver.

It's like eating the oil filter in a car.


----------



## Uncensored2008

defcon4 said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chorizo I try to like it and have had it a lot because my partner loves it, but I don't like it.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you had the shitty domestic ones. Try the Spanish import
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palacios Chorizo imported to the USA from Spain
Click to expand...


"Chorizo" is just the Spanish word for "sausage." There are hundreds of varieties.

Mexican chorizo is very common in California. I personally love it, was raised on it. But I know people from the East and mid-West don't generally care for it.


----------



## Uncensored2008

defcon4 said:


> If you do your own pickling with vinegar and natural spices only I see nothing wrong with them. I mean no preservatives of any kind beside those. Fermented foods are not harmful either, at least I am not aware of any...



Kimchi uses no vinegar. Properly made it is cabbage, salt, and chili. Put in an oak barrel and buried for a month. It is fermented, not pickled.


----------



## defcon4

Uncensored2008 said:


> Kimchi uses no vinegar. Properly made it is cabbage, salt, and chili. Put in an oak barrel and buried for a month. It is fermented, not pickled.


Thanks.


defcon4 said:


> There is the fast way to make kimchi w/vinegar what is not as good as the fermented one.


----------



## Uncensored2008

defcon4 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kimchi uses no vinegar. Properly made it is cabbage, salt, and chili. Put in an oak barrel and buried for a month. It is fermented, not pickled.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is the fast way to make kimchi w/vinegar what is not as good as the fermented one.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


It's really Korean sauerkraut. My Oma made sauerkraut using just cabbage and salt, in glass mason jars.


----------



## Bonzi

Sauerkraut of any kind - winner
Sausage of any kind - winner
Potato of any kind - winner


----------



## Uncensored2008

Bonzi said:


> Sauerkraut of any kind - winner
> Sausage of any kind - winner
> Potato of any kind - winner



My wife was born in Germany, I was born in California (to German immigrants.) She hates sauerkraut, I love it.

Go figure..


----------



## Bonzi

Uncensored2008 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sauerkraut of any kind - winner
> Sausage of any kind - winner
> Potato of any kind - winner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My wife was born in Germany, I was born in California (to German immigrants.) She hates sauerkraut, I love it.
> 
> Go figure..
Click to expand...

 
I will kill right now for sauerkraut and knockwurst


----------



## Uncensored2008

Bonzi said:


> I will kill right now for sauerkraut and knockwurst



Claussen + Johnsonville - FTW.


----------



## Iceweasel

Bonzi said:


> Potato of any kind - winner


some spuds are better for you though. Sweet potatoes are healthier than yellow or red. All we have are sweet potatoes here, the orange ones are mislabeled yams but they are really soft (orange) vs hard (yellow).


----------



## Bonzi

Iceweasel said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Potato of any kind - winner
> 
> 
> 
> some spuds are better for you though. Sweet potatoes are healthier than yellow or red. All we have are sweet potatoes here, the orange ones are mislabeled yams but they are really soft (orange) vs hard (yellow).
Click to expand...

 
I actually like sweet potatoes.  But if given the choice between that and white potatoes with cheese all over the place, well - I would pretty much eat anything with melted cheese on it.  I could eat an entire package of Provalone or Pepper Jack


----------



## rightwinger

Bonzi said:


> Sauerkraut of any kind - winner
> Sausage of any kind - winner
> Potato of any kind - winner



My grandmother used to make the best Sauerkraut
I love almost any kind of sausage......especially home made
Love mashed potatoes with some of the skin still in it


----------



## Bonzi

rightwinger said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sauerkraut of any kind - winner
> Sausage of any kind - winner
> Potato of any kind - winner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My grandmother used to make the best Sauerkraut
> I love almost any kind of sausage......especially home made
> Love mashed potatoes with some of the skin still in it
Click to expand...

 
We need to have dinner together!  Pronto!


----------



## Iceweasel

Bonzi said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Potato of any kind - winner
> 
> 
> 
> some spuds are better for you though. Sweet potatoes are healthier than yellow or red. All we have are sweet potatoes here, the orange ones are mislabeled yams but they are really soft (orange) vs hard (yellow).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I actually like sweet potatoes.  But if given the choice between that and white potatoes with cheese all over the place, well - I would pretty much eat anything with melted cheese on it.  I could eat an entire package of Provalone or Pepper Jack
Click to expand...

Cheeses loves you.


----------



## Bonzi

Iceweasel said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Potato of any kind - winner
> 
> 
> 
> some spuds are better for you though. Sweet potatoes are healthier than yellow or red. All we have are sweet potatoes here, the orange ones are mislabeled yams but they are really soft (orange) vs hard (yellow).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I actually like sweet potatoes.  But if given the choice between that and white potatoes with cheese all over the place, well - I would pretty much eat anything with melted cheese on it.  I could eat an entire package of Provalone or Pepper Jack
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cheeses loves you.
Click to expand...

 
Ice - what's the CRAPPIEST kind of food you eat....?


----------



## Iceweasel

Bonzi said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Potato of any kind - winner
> 
> 
> 
> some spuds are better for you though. Sweet potatoes are healthier than yellow or red. All we have are sweet potatoes here, the orange ones are mislabeled yams but they are really soft (orange) vs hard (yellow).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I actually like sweet potatoes.  But if given the choice between that and white potatoes with cheese all over the place, well - I would pretty much eat anything with melted cheese on it.  I could eat an entire package of Provalone or Pepper Jack
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cheeses loves you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ice - what's the CRAPPIEST kind of food you eat....?
Click to expand...

Prolly desert, pie or cake. I have some on occasion. Loves me some potater chips, pizza less and less these days.


----------



## Bonzi

Potato Chips is something I never really cared for.  I can eat them if I have a ton of dip on them.
I can not buy chips and dip because I can't control myself.
Same thing with strawberries, pound cake and cream.  When my hubby was sick, I hate a plate that ever night, put on about 15 lbs in a month.... I took it back off plus some, but, I can not keep snacks I love in the house....


----------



## Iceweasel

Dip ruins chips. It hides the potatoeness of them. Kettle style are the best, low salt. Tortilla chips can benefit from dip though and I recently learned how to make the best avacodo dip ever. Scoop out the avacado. Put in bowl. Add sea salt. Mash it up.

Lawdy it's great!


----------



## Bonzi

seriously I do control myself.
If I could eat whatever I wanted I would eat nothing but junk 24/7
hot dogs, chili, cheese, whipped cream, ice cream, cake, candy, red meat, rice, pasta


----------



## ChrisL

I don't really like frozen foods with a batter coating like fish sticks, chicken nuggets, etc.  I hate the flavor the batter coating has on frozen food.  Yuck!


----------



## ChrisL

I make spinach, cheese and artichoke dip.  I use like three or four different cheeses.  It's very addictive too.


----------



## Muhammed

rightwinger said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> for the most part with a few exceptions I can't stand sushi
> 
> 
> 
> First thing that came to my mind
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've never tried sushi, but I do know that it's a very generic term.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've never tried it either, but I just don't think it looks or sounds very appetizing.  Raw fish rolled in rice??  Yuck!  People are always drowning sushi in hot sauces too, which tells me it may not taste as good as some people say.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AFAIK, most of the time sushi isn't served like that.
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> French Fries
> 
> OK I said it. I used to enjoy those fresh cut fries deep fried in fat and salted. They exploded with flavor when you bit into them
> 
> What passes for fries today are frozen and fried in some healthy alternative. They are bland and tasteless....basically a vehicle to eat ketchup with
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do have the option of cooking them yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which restaurant allow you to cook fries yourself?
Click to expand...

The one in your kitchen.


----------



## Wyld Kard

Limburger Cheese


----------



## Granny

Stewed tomatoes and hardtack - school lunch every day while in orphanage
Okra - not a damned thing you can do to make that slime edible


----------



## shadow355

Potted meat.

 Chicken Livers.


    Shadow 355


----------



## ChrisL

My grandfather used to eat liver and onions.  I think it was beef.  It smelled good but I never tried it.  Maybe it just smelled good because of the seasonings he used and the onions.


----------



## ChrisL

Wildcard said:


> Limburger Cheese



I've never had it, but can there be such a thing as bad cheese?    Even stinky cheese usually tastes good.


----------

